# has anyone ever had a release party for their clothing line?



## tigertiger (Nov 11, 2008)

hey guys/gals,

I am looking to hold my release party for my new clothing line in early spring. I figured I would do it at the college where I went to because my main demographic is young adults. I was wondering if anyone has ever had a release party? I assume you should sell the shirts a bit cheaper than you will after they "are out"...What kind of stuff can I offer besides my shirts? Should I speak to the people who come, etc..

thank you very much


----------



## Mindstate (Oct 11, 2007)

Maybe you could hire in some local artists if you have the money.


----------



## sturifidness (Feb 8, 2009)

Yea im sure you could find a college band to come and play some live music. just get someone with the same tastes that your tryin' to present in your own work. if you have tags on your shirts you might want to leave the price on there and just post a sign with the lower price. it might make people think they are really gettin somethin special before everyone else. kind of a mind thing. anyway good luck!


----------



## tigertiger (Nov 11, 2008)

sturifidness said:


> Yea im sure you could find a college band to come and play some live music. just get someone with the same tastes that your tryin' to present in your own work. if you have tags on your shirts you might want to leave the price on there and just post a sign with the lower price. it might make people think they are really gettin somethin special before everyone else. kind of a mind thing. anyway good luck!


Both great ideas, thank you. I was thinking the same thing about leaving the tag on with the "retail price" then offering it half off one day only at the release party to get people excited about the brand and awareness of the company.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i'm having a release party in may... pm me and i'll give you a link to my flyers...

since i have been involved in the detroit music/dance seen since the early 90's, i know alot of people that support the line

i have 15 performers and it goes on from 9pm till 4am


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

There is a clothing company called hands on clothing that did a release party at a venue and got bands to play. From the videos I saw it was very successful.


----------



## tigertiger (Nov 11, 2008)

jkruse said:


> There is a clothing company called hands on clothing that did a release party at a venue and got bands to play. From the videos I saw it was very successful.


Bands seem to be the common theme. I think I will do bands and discounted clothing for that one day only.

thank you all.. f you have any more ideas, please let me know.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

you have to figure out whom your line is focused towards and see what type of crowd you can pull. bands do cost more money than a dj. all depends on your demographics too.


----------



## tigertiger (Nov 11, 2008)

237am said:


> you have to figure out whom your line is focused towards and see what type of crowd you can pull. bands do cost more money than a dj. all depends on your demographics too.


is it better to do it at a club or bar then opposed to like a college campus without alcohol and food?

Also, 237 -- is the club your doing it at, letting you sell shirts there?


Thanks again for the flyers.. they were kick ***.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

yeah... i'm having my event at a club that stays open till 4am.... i get to do what ever i want there... i'm selling gear, having my own drink for that night (i dont drink so what ever they make is fine)... and a buffet.

is your line focused towards college people or adult?...if you have it close to collage, remember all the drunks/etc that will occur. might be better to have it at a club and talk to the owners to see if you can split the door money or something. you will be promoting your event and the bar/club at the same time.

then talk to some local companies and see if they want to sponsor your event or just have their logo on your flyer.... but you need to figure out the avenue and what type of crowd you want to draw

b


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

This is exactly what i been searching for. Nice idea.


----------



## shanek (Jan 24, 2007)

i'm doing the same thing this spring. its at one of my friends colleges because they have a very reputable party house.

some of my ideas were

-cheaper prices
-lots of free stickers
-nice presentation (table/merch booth/ ect.)
-hand out flyers on the streets to "target market" looking people that are redeemable for a free shirt or very cheap price
-all around crazy party that people will be talking about until next weekend

possibilities are endless
-


----------



## tigertiger (Nov 11, 2008)

shanek said:


> i'm doing the same thing this spring. its at one of my friends colleges because they have a very reputable party house.
> 
> some of my ideas were
> 
> ...



cheers to you man, thanks for the response.. i will keep you updated on the progress. please do the same.


----------



## flirteegirl (Apr 10, 2007)

I am thinking of doing a fun funky fashion show in the fall for my next line. In the planning stages but first priority is how to do this without spending a dime! Once I figure it all out, I will post my plan and the outcome


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

the man thing to throwing any type of event... is to make sure people know you already.... you have to create that buzz of your line/etc before hand so people will know whats really up with you as a person and your line.

theres sooo many ways to have a release 'event' and it really comes down to you making it happen. find some people that can help promote in the meantime... always have flyers/stickers of you gear so you can 'leave' them in places.

if your into a certain music genre', then start to do shows and promote artists in your line....

etc...etc...etc


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

so i'm getting ready for the event and have a checklist of what i need to order

tshirt printed... hopefully in 1-3 weeks

bags after purchase... i'm thinking die cut frosted bags 12x15

stickers... the clear vynle type from sticket robot..

frosted polycarb business cards/flyers... just the website and tag line with trademark on it.. 

free hip hop mixtape cd.... i have them burned and printed, just need an affordable way for covers..i have 200 of them

hats.. will order asap.

flyers for event.... printed this week

thinking of ideas to decorate the space a bit.... i'm thiking large 100% parachut nylon fabric stretched in all directions/etc... then add some blue color lights.....

pics of models after gear gets printed...so i can update the website pics

website... just finished the new layout and programmer should start this week...

blog... gotta keep that update until the new site happens... then all the featured artists will be on the website.

models for merch table...selling gear at the event and need some hotties...

video/photographer for the night..... so i can make a video later on

cater... still waiting on his prices...grrr


did i miss anything so far?

b


----------



## cameron.winter (Feb 22, 2009)

I haven't done it yet But I'm still thinking about it. I was thinking about doing a 
"Party Buss" event. The Rock Star buses can hold 40 people, and you could hire a DJ and you can sell your shirts, and have alcohol if you wanted.

This wouldn't be a release party for me, But just an event to keep the Hype up!!


----------



## masterchiva (Dec 24, 2007)

We had a launch party for our clothing line at a local lounge but turnout wasn't that great because it was on a Wednesday... good thing we got everything for free.


----------



## saleha86 (Mar 8, 2009)

if you are really serious you might want to have this party in MAGIC show in L.V - that is where all the brands meet every year


----------



## PrintsCharming (Jan 21, 2009)

usually a release party is held at a retail location where your product is going to be available to the public.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

a party and an event are different.

depends on the scale you want to do it at and how you actually tapped into the local community/culture.

there should be more to it than having free pizza and beverages and a meet and greet..


----------



## BlackPressGr (Jun 9, 2007)

My friends and I have thrown a release party for almost every design or series we came out with.

We owned a gallery for a while and would throw big gallery shows at the same time as our new releases. Had a couple bands, Drinks, Live art, and all sorts of stuff. I think our best show brought in about 300 people.

If you do it right, they can be a lot of fun and make you a good amount of money. We sold out of the shirt we were releasing on opening night more then once.


----------



## tigertiger (Nov 11, 2008)

PrintsCharming said:


> usually a release party is held at a retail location where your product is going to be available to the public.



WHat if I wont be in retail right away? Should I still ask a retail location to hold it there? I was thinking of having one at a local restaurant and maybe another at a local College University where I can get young adults (my demographic) excited to come.

When people say "you need more than free food and drinks" I understand that but I am a little gray on what else to add/include? Do I do goodie bags for every purchase or something?

Thanks again guys, all the posts have helped tremendously.


----------



## GraduateClothing (Feb 22, 2009)

I have noticed that some free give aways work... like stickers, buttons, magnets, ect. just like small things that people would actually use. I notice alot of people at my school with stickers on their labtops from different clothing brands and all other things.


----------



## flirteegirl (Apr 10, 2007)

B, sounds like you are ready. Will you have anyone from the press attend? Keep us updated on your event.


----------



## tigertiger (Nov 11, 2008)

After all these helpful posts .. especially from 237AM (thank you) , I am ready to start planning for my release party. I am thinking I will do two different ones. One at a local bar/restaurant and one at a local university on campus. I am going to try and do free give away depending n my final budget and of course I will get some local bands to come out!


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

update...

i'm working on a press release and trying to line up some models prior to my event. so far things are going ok... i had a little set back due to my truck breaking down so i had to squeeze a few things here and there.....

i will be advertising a meet and greet from 9-11pm so i can hopefully pull some of the 'professional' people i know to come out. there will be a buffet also during that time. trying to pack the place early to get the event moving.

i still have to think of a good way to 'decorate' the space on a tight budget. i was looking into printed banners with some of my graphics on them... not vynle but printed since my designs are a bit gritty/etc..... i was thinking of getting parachute material and stretching it around the space, just need to get prices on that.

i also have a street team passing out my flyers... since i'm in jersey.. plus the artists involved are also promoting for me via/myspace/facebook/etc...

i still have to find a video person/s to tape the night..... i plan on using that in promo material later on...


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

update:

i figured i would just keep this going until my event then post some footage after the fact

i ordered my hats and stickers yesterday... also sold my heat press

working on the new aluminum business cards for the 'higher end' folks

i scheduled a photographer to cover the event. Picture This Detroit
they will do an email blast for me and some other marketing things.... great price too...

now just need to find another video person to tape.

shirts will be printed this week hopefully so when i go back home in april i can get some pics in...

still have to price some banners (if i still want to do them) and some other material to design the space up a bit....

i aslo have some people coming from out of state for this event tooo....along with folks from the other side of michigan.... maybe some t-dot folks will roll through


----------



## flirteegirl (Apr 10, 2007)

B, try banners.com.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i have decided that i'm only pressing up 4 designs for the new release event. i figured i would then release some of the older best sellers on a monthly rate just to keep the ball rolling.

i have about 1 month till the event and trying to squeeze the budget a bit. i'm flying back to the D 2 times before the event to promote and get things in order... i'm also trying to figure out a cheap way to 'decorate' the space still.

my 4 designs will not say 'detroit' on them and hoping to reach a wider audience after the release. i'm pressing at 12x15 and saving my other designs for a 16x20 later on...(@#$%^&)

hoping to make this a success also.... so far i havent heard of any other events/parties on that day so that could be a good thing

b


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

update:

stickers are on the way.....
membership/access cards are in...i printed on plastic business cards..
200 copies of hip hop mixtape are done
hats are in production
tshirts........ ummm yeah...
fliers are hitting the streets and word is out....
artists are all hyped about the event.....

well, my server/host decided to change companies/etc so my site is not working properly which sucks. but the new site is under development and should be up soon.... trying to switch to another hosting company also since due to this past b.s.

still need some ideas for 'space settings' in the club...... 

b


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

update:

received my plastic cards...they are nice
stickers are in the mail.....
lined up a professional photographer for my shoot on may 2nd... tom stoye...great work
printer will be able to get my stuff done on my budget... thanks homie...
was thinking about getting the vette out for the photoshoot also...hmmm
i have models and need a few more.... mostly artists that are supporting my line...


right now trying to make it happen on a smaller budget than i had.....so making adjustments accordinally.

i'll post some pics of my cards/etc once i get a chance

b


----------



## tigertiger (Nov 11, 2008)

cant wait to see pics!


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i'm a few days away from my event....

since i moved back to the D, i have been promoting my event real hard. i put together promo material that consisted of my hip hop mix cd, stickers, plastic cards, event flyers and put them all in a cd sleeve. i have 200 cds to give out/etc

i received my shirts and they came out ok.

just received a call that a guy is giving me material for my event so i can 'create a space' in the club/bar that i'm using for the event.

had 2 photoshoots and the pics came out great. i took the pics myself and utilized some half body pics and then just some pics of the shirt itself... tried to create some interesting images on the site so everything isnt so bland (pics up on the site soon)

had to upgrade my audio setups a little to really make it right.

currently waiting on a quik promo video for the line/event release.

other than that, just pushing along. i will be photographing and video taping the event during the 7 hours that it will be going.....

b


----------



## EnaEna (May 3, 2009)

love the designs you have. I like the industrial looks. I have was also going to have a release party but lately I have been thinking bout just doing a soft release for now. Still not sure but will post here with what I come up with. 
Plastic bus. cards...thats something i never heard about but damn good idea.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

my new designs and the new shop wont be out until may9th (day of my event)... all my new items are branded and trademarked and shipped out by myself


----------



## 1Ali (Mar 5, 2009)

Absolutely tremendous thread. I have been pondering ways to promote my brand and a 'release' party sounds slick!


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i'll try to get some pics of my marketing materials for the event in a few days... but more than likely pics wont be up until sunday/monday...

sort of crazy when people contact you to try to get some pre-released gear just to rock at the event....and actually want to pay for it....


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8tpa1pAAdg[/media]

quick teaser video of my night.... electro/techno/hip hop.... i have some more footage but need to lighten it up a bit some how...

i'll try to get some more stuff up


----------



## apierclothing (Apr 12, 2009)

we are throwing a hip hop show 
we are flying down a artist from seatle along with some local groups im excited were just setting it up now


----------



## SimplyTopUK (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi

for all the people that have thrown a party for their clothing line, is it expensive? how much did you roughly spend?

thanks and good luck with the party.


----------



## tonygraystone (May 1, 2008)

237am- im curious to know if your party lasted through/passed 2:37am. Would make sense to have some kind of special thing at that time, like a big ending or whatever.

Just a thought


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

my event was from 9pm till 4am....

my headlining act aux88 did a 237am theme track for me and opened up with that as their first song.

i was so busy that night...it was crazy......

hoping to do a fall release and try to get a video crew to get better footage for me.

b


----------



## apierclothing (Apr 12, 2009)

haha ill be partying all night long!!


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

237am said:


> my event was from 9pm till 4am....
> 
> my headlining act aux88 did a 237am theme track for me and opened up with that as their first song.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your party, but what do you expect in return from the party?


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

at the event, i sold some shirts.... made some contacts with more artists....designed up a space in the club...had a great event with alot of talent.....alot of folks enjoyed themselves

it was more of a marketing thing really...i would like to do another event for the fall, but not as large as this past one.

also made sure to pass out my 'access cards/business cards' and stickers to folks....

b


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Cool... figured I'd throw up some questions so hopefully we can learn some more 

Are you seeing a rise in online sales as a result of the event? Sounds like it was worth doing on a personal level. I realise it's very hard to measure whether or not it was a success on a business level, but totalling up sales on the night, likely future sales, followup sales online, etc. against cost of doing the event, do you think it was profitable?

Why the move to doing something smaller in future?

If you had it all to do over, what are some things you would do differently?


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

Are you seeing a rise in online sales as a result of the event? i have noticed alot more visits and talk of the line circulating. my main goal is to keep building the line/name/etc for now and hopefully once the economy picks up, product will start moving. 

Sounds like it was worth doing on a personal level. I realise it's very hard to measure whether or not it was a success on a business level, but totalling up sales on the night, likely future sales, followup sales online, etc. against cost of doing the event, do you think it was profitable? i think that my night was a success in my eyes and in others. considering it was my first event on my own (i have helped others with their events since the mid 90's) i decided to make it a bigger bang than a regular 'release/party'. the event has been the 'talk of the town' for a little while so hopefully once i figure out the fall release, there will be more hype to attend.

Why the move to doing something smaller in future? i was planning on a smaller event but since i have had alot of support with artists/etc, i decided to book them for the event and put a few dollars in their pockets. i had 2 rooms of music this time, i might just do 1 room and a lounge room for the next event..hmmm

If you had it all to do over, what are some things you would do differently? i would probably get a better street team to help promote. at the time i was in another state for a few months so all i could rely on was internet marketing up until a week prior to the event when i moved back to detroit. i would also start earlier in the day to setup and get things in order. i would also suggest getting 2-3 people to help during the night so i could meet/great people better and hang out more. the trick is to watch the door because people will try to get in free and say they are a 'performer'/etc.... in the future, nobody in for free. you'll be surprised how many 'friends' will appear out of the woodwork just to get in for free.... my event was $10 to get in and that's a typical rate for a club night in detroit.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Excellent. Congratulations again, and thanks for the extra info.


----------



## GoldenRocks (May 23, 2009)

Hey, 

Just for any designers in the Montreal area we are organizing a release party/fashion show at the end of fashion week (june17-20 party is june 20th). If anyone is interested in adding their line let me know. I can be reached at [email protected]


----------

